# Annalise Maltese



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone on here has heard of this breeder, Annalise Maltese? They have beautiful looking dogs and their website is really neat.
There is a heart breaking story on there called "Am I famous Now"? Cried my eyes out. They are located in Cleveland, TN


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

London came from her, Karen Scoggins. I urge you to stay far away from her. She lied to me about London's sire saying it was an AKC champion and even attatched photos of him in an email but when i got London I realized she came with CKC papers and a different sire listed.

I think she has tried to turn her breeding program around and has changed kennel names etc but I will never forgive or forget.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I can't answer your question about the breeder, but I googled "Am I Famous Now," read it and am now crying. At work. Maybe it's just me, but after reading that, my resolve to never get a dog anywhere but from a rescue or shelter was just set even more firmly into stone....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I just read " Am I Famous Now" why did I read it? It is too sad.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

LoveLucy said:


> I can't answer your question about the breeder, but I googled "Am I Famous Now," read it and am now crying. At work. Maybe it's just me, but after reading that, my resolve to never get a dog anywhere but from a rescue or shelter was just set even more firmly into stone....


I am a big believer in adopting from rescue. I have had several rescue dogs as part of my clan and fostered many more that ultimately found wonderful forever homes, so I hope that if that is where you want to get your next dog, you are one of those wonderful forever homes for a deserving dog. But I hope that reading that story does not make you or anyone else assume that all breeders are uncaring and dogs from "famous" show lines are treated like that. 

That story seems to me to be one of those that lumps all breeders in with the puppy mills and makes it seem like show breeders do not care about their dogs after they become famous. I know there are bad breeders out there. Even among show breeders (the reason I constantly urge people to do their homework) but the vast majority of show breeders I know are truly devoted to their dogs and to the breed as well.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

CloudClan said:


> I am a big believer in adopting from rescue. I have had several rescue dogs as part of my clan and fostered many more that ultimately found wonderful forever homes, so I hope that if that is where you want to get your next dog, you are one of those wonderful forever homes for a deserving dog. But I hope that reading that story does not make you or anyone else assume that all breeders are uncaring and dogs from "famous" show lines are treated like that.
> 
> That story seems to me to be one of those that lumps all breeders in with the puppy mills and makes it seem like show breeders do not care about their dogs after they become famous. I know there are bad breeders out there. Even among show breeders (the reason I constantly urge people to do their homework) but the vast majority of show breeders I know are truly devoted to their dogs and to the breed as well.



Absolutely agree!!! 

As far as the breeder being asked about, I can't really answer. I have never seen any puppy she has bred in the ring, which is always a good thing to see with show breeders.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

CloudClan said:


> I am a big believer in adopting from rescue. I have had several rescue dogs as part of my clan and fostered many more that ultimately found wonderful forever homes, so I hope that if that is where you want to get your next dog, you are one of those wonderful forever homes for a deserving dog. But I hope that reading that story does not make you or anyone else assume that all breeders are uncaring and dogs from "famous" show lines are treated like that.
> 
> That story seems to me to be one of those that lumps all breeders in with the puppy mills and makes it seem like show breeders do not care about their dogs after they become famous. I know there are bad breeders out there. Even among show breeders (the reason I constantly urge people to do their homework) but the vast majority of show breeders I know are truly devoted to their dogs and to the breed as well.


I'm sure there are good breeders out there. I mean this story WAS posted on a breeder's site with a notation to stop puppy mills. I, PERSONALLY, have only had rescue dogs, and that's all I ever would have. But I am beginning to have some understanding of why people get puppies from reputable breeders--mainly from reading this site. I still think it's a better idea to rescue, but each person has to make the decision on his or her own.


----------

